# Pics for Basildon people



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Well... I'm bored. and yesterday i took a new pic! So i thought lets make a thread for people who are going to Basildon to post their pics! Then i thought.. if i posted my pic then Athravan would know what i look like and avoid me! But i know i'll track her down at the show (For some reason she doesnt want to say hi to me )

Aaaaaanyway! post your pics on here


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

that top pic doesn't do me any good  people say i don't smile in pics! so add that with my red eyes from getting outta the bath. and that is the result.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

dont you have any clothes? lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

The first one i had a towel i think.
second i had just jeans


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

neked Greggums!

Everyone knows what I look like there must be 100's of pics of me around here lol.. 

Make sure you come and say hey hey 

x


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont know what you look like bex........not that i can get to the show..........im just nosey lol.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> neked Greggums!
> 
> Everyone knows what I look like there must be 100's of pics of me around here lol..
> 
> ...


I can remember what part of you looks like


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I can remember what part of you looks like


 
hmmm im concerned now lol I cant remember ever logging on drunk lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> hmmm im concerned now lol I cant remember ever logging on drunk lol


You must have haha


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Makes mental note... say Hi to Pixie... avoid Trice.. he doesn't wear clothes..


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Wise move Christy! lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Makes mental note... say Hi to Pixie... avoid Trice.. he doesn't wear clothes..


But but.. you love me


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, don't have any pics of me, like I said in another thread, I'll be the really excited teenager grinning and pointing at every stall and dragging along an exasperated dad!
Ben


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

everyone's seen that already I'm sure.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Trice said:


> Well... I'm bored. and yesterday i took a new pic! So i thought lets make a thread for people who are going to Basildon to post their pics! Then i thought.. if i posted my pic then Athravan would know what i look like and avoid me! But i know i'll track her down at the show (For some reason she doesnt want to say hi to me )
> 
> Aaaaaanyway! post your pics on here



Tricey you related to ASHBOSH at all.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/ashbosh.html

sorry ashbosh but Trice may be your long lost bro or something:smile:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

haha! funny


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

heres me..took while back but here ya go


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got in and had a message from Andy  he's going to stalk me at the show.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> I just got in and had a message from Andy  he's going to stalk me at the show.


You love being stalked.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Trice said:


> I just got in and had a message from Andy  he's going to stalk me at the show.


i said "*see*" you at the show :|


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Only if it's you doing the stalking my dear  Lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok not the best photos, its me, in a 'arty' photo. and me and graham looking awful at a fancy dress party!!! 

















and jack my brother... looking happy as always!


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

me

















not my snake btw 

say hello if u see me


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone welcome to say hello if they see me, i'll prob be wearing a cap with 'trailer trash' on it...


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Heres a pic of me and my hubby... Only pic i got on here and its a crap sketch 1!!!
Also were have our lil boy with us too


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

trese said:


> me
> 
> say hello if u see me


If I can get there I'll want CUDDLE I missed ya lately, lol

BTW this is me on the right:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

missed u too mate big cuddles i'll make sure to find u, we keep missing each other on msn


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

repti-mon said:


> Anyone welcome to say hello if they see me, i'll prob be wearing a cap with 'trailer trash' on it...


ello  :mf_dribble:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

leogirl said:


> ello  :mf_dribble:


rofl you took the words out of my mouth! lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> rofl you took the words out of my mouth! lol


LOL im not the only one then!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

leogirl said:


> LOL im not the only one then!


oh god no! lol ill leave it there incase i bump into him on sunday lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

pixie_bex said:


> oh god no! lol ill leave it there incase i bump into him on sunday lol


lol i dont think anyone knows what i look like anyway so its all good


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> lol i dont think anyone knows what i look like anyway so its all good


Time for you to post a pic then I feel!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I aint going...well I just might go yet, who knows???...

I am supposed to be delivering a couple of torts coast bound though...

Heres me...the one in the middle...my grandson to the left, my youngest son to the right...

We thought we would pull a face in this pic :crazy:...T.T.8)


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Time for you to post a pic then I feel!!!!!!:smile:


lol id rather stay hidden, im not easy on the eyes


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

hmm the only pics i have on photobucket are fancy dress! i wont be dressed like this but im th girl!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ive seen you in viking.. im certain of that now.

ok if i was going... id now doubt be hot and bothered just liek last year.. so ...

























id prolly look somewhere between that lot lol 
[MENTAL NOTE- need normal pics]


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


>


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I might just have to come to this *ahem* show or whatever it is...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Heres me, I probably won't be holding a Blood though! :lol2: Or will I?!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

gan1 said:


> If I can get there I'll want CUDDLE I missed ya lately, lol
> 
> BTW this is me on the right:


I'll cuddle you!
You should come so i can poke at your accent more!



Fangio said:


> Time for you to post a pic then I feel!!!!!!:smile:


Didn't you see her walking around behind me at the barking show? Lol If she comes to the basildon show i'll walk around with a sign saying "Leo girl is to my left"



Terrific tortoise said:


> I aint going...well I just might go yet, who knows???...
> 
> I am supposed to be delivering a couple of torts coast bound though...
> 
> ...


you should come TT 



leogirl said:


> lol id rather stay hidden, im not easy on the eyes


 Should i give them your myspace?



Tops said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I might just have to come to this *ahem* show or whatever it is...


I told you that you HAVE to come anyway Topsypoo


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> hmm the only pics i have on photobucket are fancy dress! i wont be dressed like this but im th girl!!!


oh i recognise u aswell sarah will keep an eye out for u on sunday


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Quite a few pics on here now!! Bound to see someone on Sunday! I've never been before so don't know what to expect can any one fill me in? like is there parking?


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

there is parkng but last year it was totally packed so get there early


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

when you say early...what sort of time?


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

show starts at 10:30, i am being picked at 8.15 i'm about 40 mins from basildon i think, so u wanna get thre about an hour or so before it starts if u want parking


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

leogirl said:


> ello  :mf_dribble:


Trust me its one of my better pics and i shave most days now!!:lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

leogirl said:


> lol i dont think anyone knows what i look like anyway so its all good


Oh, but we do we do, lol


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

its me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hehe, greg im sure we could find a few single forum ladies around 

and hellllllo powderpuff girl


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> hehe, greg im sure we could find a few single forum ladies around
> 
> and hellllllo powderpuff girl


lol hello


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

this is me, i think :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> its me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cha ching! :mf_dribble: Hello there


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Cha ching! :mf_dribble: Hello there


haha mister u r a shit stalker if u didnt even know what i looked like till now! saying that so is trice! but at least he knows my name


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

oh ive seen your pics before dont you worry.
I could always post one from my 'stalking collection' if you like


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> oh ive seen your pics before dont you worry.
> I could always post one from my 'stalking collection' if you like


omg where did u get that???


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Very sexy lol


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> oh ive seen your pics before dont you worry.
> I could always post one from my 'stalking collection' if you like


i c u type in powderpuff_girl on google and it comes up with every site im on!!!!! another blonde moment


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> omg where did u get that???


Now look whos stalking..
:lol2:

I couldnt possibly divulge my secrets.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Now look whos stalking..
> :lol2:
> 
> I couldnt possibly divulge my secrets.


u r right! i do!! im shit on computers so i wouldnt know how to change that even if i wanted too! not that i do


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

tops i am such a better stalker than you


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> tops i am such a better stalker than you


 
ok lets stop posting my pics!!! its not the charleigh thread!!!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> ok lets stop posting my pics!!! its not the charleigh thread!!!!!


But it could be the 'whos the best stalker' thread!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> But it could be the 'whos the best stalker' thread!


lol u r all terrible stalkers!!! but i do feel a little bit famous now lol


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Ignore all the [email protected] in the background :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

LoL go read the "protecting your photobucket thread in off topic  

Although just to confirm, i would...


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> LoL go read the "protecting your photobucket thread in off topic
> 
> Although just to confirm, i would...


lol i'll protect it but saying that all the pics on there have now been flaunted n e ways


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ill remove them if you want...But they are nice pics   :mf_dribble:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Ill remove them if you want...But they are nice pics   :mf_dribble:


lol thanks!! i know they r!! haha big head starting to come out now with all the compliments!!!!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

And there was me thinking everyone on the interweb was male!

Hello Phaedra! Good to see you


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> lol i'll protect it but saying that all the pics on there have now been flaunted n e ways


:whistling2:nothing to see here people... :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> Ignore all the [email protected] in the background :lol2:


Doh! I thought you were male! :bash: silly me.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> Doh! I thought you were male! :bash: silly me.


Something posted on another forum:

"All the men are men, all the women are men and all the kids are cops!":lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Fangio said:


> "All the men are men, all the women are men and all the kids are cops!":lol2:


You would probably do well to assume that was true.

:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> You would probably do well to assume that was true.
> 
> :lol2:


No mishaps that way:lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> :whistling2:nothing to see here people... :lol2:


lol mister u make me laugh


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

better to be laughing with me than at me i guess :shock:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> better to be laughing with me than at me i guess :shock:


lol i guess!!!! and we NEVER laugh at u behind your back thats for sure :whistling2::whistling2:

:grouphug: group hug


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im sure...
Now i will be all paranod :lol2: or not.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> im sure...
> Now i will be all paranod :lol2: or not.


u no im lovely really mister
wned8:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm beginning to be a little afraid of this coming meet... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> u no im lovely really mister
> wned8:


Im sure if you say it enough times it will come true :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Athravan said:


> I'm beginning to be a little afraid of this coming meet... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You say that everytime but you never complain when i pinch your butt.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Im sure if you say it enough times it will come true :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol like dorothy!!! 

i better be the first place u come for butt pinching


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I'm beginning to be a little afraid of this coming meet... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


dont b affraid!! just head for the massive crowd of blokes and u will find me!!!:lol2:

ill make u smile :notworthy:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> dont b affraid!! just head for the massive crowd of blokes and u will find me!!!


hmm. I see modesty is your greatest feature! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I dont do crowds im afraid. They tend to smell after a bit.

Im sure butt pinching can be arranged


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> hmm. I see modesty is your greatest feature! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I dont do crowds im afraid. They tend to smell after a bit.
> 
> Im sure butt pinching can be arranged


well u lot gave me the big head yesterday!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah dude... im gona miss out on watching everyone flirt with each other... 
lol... oh well i guess.. would be soemwhat amusing though 

no funny business in the show..yourl give thm anti christs soemthing extra to be mean about lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I'm beginning to be a little afraid of this coming meet... :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Don't worry  i'll keep you company


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

is that all of us then??


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> Don't worry  i'll keep you company


Thats why she's worried Trice!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I'm beginning to be a little afraid of this coming meet... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


if we stick together we should just be able to get through this orgy... oh sorry i mean meet :twisted:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> if we stick together we should just be able to get through this orgy... oh sorry i mean meet :twisted:


wheres the orgy????


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Thats why she's worried Trice!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Thats why she's worried Trice!


haha burnt


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Whats the meeting all about after the show? have you gotta be a member or somin?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

repti-mon said:


> Whats the meeting all about after the show? have you gotta be a member or somin?


we just getting some drinks etc!!!! oh and aparently summit about arse pinching and an orgy but i think most will give that a miss! so it will just b tops on his own by the end


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

...thought it sounded bizarre like an s&m party...well if arse pinching is his fancy i've no prob with that aslong as he doesn't pinch mine, i don't think i'd like that!!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

repti-mon said:


> ...thought it sounded bizarre like an s&m party...well if arse pinching is his fancy i've no prob with that aslong as he doesn't pinch mine, i don't think i'd like that!!


he pinches everyone!!! he just cant help himself!!! fancies himself as a bit of a stalker and all!!!! by the end tho it will b just him left in his gimp mask and rubber suit and we will b going home laughing!!!! maybe we should tie him to a tree before we laeve and see how long it takes him to get out of that one!!!!

(love ya really mister but u do love it)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> we just getting some drinks etc!!!! oh and aparently summit about arse pinching and an orgy but i think most will give that a miss! so it will just b tops on his own by the end


All on my own by the end and im not even going! bah



repti-mon said:


> ...thought it sounded bizarre like an s&m party...well if arse pinching is his fancy i've no prob with that aslong as he doesn't pinch mine, i don't think i'd like that!!


You, my man, would be very safe indeed,


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> he pinches everyone!!! he just cant help himself!!! fancies himself as a bit of a stalker and all!!!! by the end tho it will b just him left in his gimp mask and rubber suit and we will b going home laughing!!!! maybe we should tie him to a tree before we laeve and see how long it takes him to get out of that one!!!!
> 
> (love ya really mister but u do love it)


Oh brilliant. Now im a gimp that deserves bullying and public humiliation...
I might not crawl out of my box on this occasion.. :?:help:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> Oh brilliant. Now im a gimp that deserves bullying and public humiliation...
> I might not crawl out of my box on this occasion.. :?:help:


lol i told u i do it behind your back its no secret lol!!!!
lol bless your cottons!!!!!

i publicly appologise for being to mean to my mr tops!!!!!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Tops said:


> Oh brilliant. Now im a gimp that deserves bullying and public humiliation...
> I might not crawl out of my box on this occasion.. :?:help:


Well ya looked pretty normal when I met you...


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> Well ya looked pretty normal when I met you...


but his personal life is a different matter


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: poor tops getting bullied you should feel ashamed of yourself charleigh!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yay the troops rally to my cause!
You didnt see me in my 'special' suit Emily!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> :lol2: poor tops getting bullied you should feel ashamed of yourself charleigh!


 
i am very ashamed!!!!! .....................NOT!!!!! tops loves it


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> yay the troops rally to my cause!
> You didnt see me in my 'special' suit Emily!


haha omg thats so funny


----------



## Sharpman (Feb 21, 2007)

leogirl said:


> lol i dont think anyone knows what i look like anyway so its all good


i wouldnt bet on that one


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Sharpman said:


> i wouldnt bet on that one


 
Ive met you too, i will make sure everyone knows who you are. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SmegHead (Aug 8, 2007)

I was looking forward to this show, but I'm a bit worried about the threat of butt-pinching. Is that included in the entry price, or is it an optional extra ? :shock: :roll2:


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a pic of me I'm hoping to go too! Just a quick question though, never been to a show before and wasn't sure whether kids are welcome as I have a 3 year old and 7 month old. They are harmless and they don't bite.:mrgreen:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

kids are welcome usually


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

so greg when you go the show will you be wereing just the towel or clothes?just so we know what to look out for?:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> so greg when you go the show will you be wereing just the towel or clothes?just so we know what to look out for?:lol2:


You going?
I might just wear a t-shirt with an upside down cow on..
or an Arsenal shirt. not sure?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i am soo effin annoyed, was looking forward to going but cant now coz sods aint paid me my wages, how pants is that! grrrr


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh God help us all, I just read the thread and feeling slightly nauseous...... I think all that orgy talk should be saved for the 18+ section 

Re the kids, I cant speak for all expo's because I only ever been to a few, but you might benefit from knowing in advance these places get incredibly crowded, just incase you didnt bring a buggy for the older tot I'd be gutted if I turned up to a show without a buggy, and with a toddler because there are just SO many people. Hope that helps


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Here's a pic of me I'm hoping to go too! Just a quick question though, never been to a show before and wasn't sure whether kids are welcome as I have a 3 year old and 7 month old. They are harmless and they don't bite.:mrgreen:


u can take kids its £1.50 adults and £! for kids!!! i might take mine yet iif i cant get someone 2 sit for me


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

Tops said:


> kids are welcome usually


 
Thanks Tops. :smile: Looks like we'll be heading to Basildon on Sunday then!  Thanks everyone else that replied too! Really looking forward to going now! Although not sure my hubby will be too keen on the butt pinching, orgy stuff lol.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Sharpman said:


> i wouldnt bet on that one


shhhh lol i was happy hiding. 
when did this turn into a big butt pinching orgy? i wanna come!! :lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

leogirl said:


> shhhh lol i was happy hiding.
> when did this turn into a big butt pinching orgy? i wanna come!! :lol2:


 
its not an orgy any more its just tops....... read the thread it gets wierd!!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> its not an orgy any more its just tops....... read the thread it gets wierd!!


bit too scared to read the entire thread. i skimmed through and saw something about an orgy and naked greg lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Is Tops even going? :lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

leogirl said:


> bit too scared to read the entire thread. i skimmed through and saw something about an orgy and naked greg lol


 
lol naked greg aint as bad as tops in a gimp mask!!!! (looking like a gone off blackcurrant)


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Is Tops even going? :lol2:


nahhhhh aparently we aint good enuff for him or maybe i scared him off


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> nahhhhh aparently we aint good enuff for him or maybe i scared him off


Phew.. now I only have to worry about Trice..


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Phew.. now I only have to worry about Trice..


haha bless him!!!! dont worry he is a rubbish stalker so there cant b much 2 worry about


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Phew.. now I only have to worry about Trice..


:lol2: aww poor greg!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> its not an orgy any more its just tops....... read the thread it gets wierd!!


I never once said orgy or anything sexual


Athravan said:


> Is Tops even going? :lol2:


nope :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Athravan said:


> avoid Trice.. he doesn't wear clothes..


 lolol trice you're scaring everyone away!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> lol naked greg aint as bad as tops in a gimp mask!!!! (looking like a gone off blackcurrant)


speaking from experience?:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. You all love me and you know it!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

gan1 said:


> Oh God help us all, I just read the thread and feeling slightly nauseous...... I think all that orgy talk should be saved for the 18+ section
> 
> Re the kids, I cant speak for all expo's because I only ever been to a few, but you might benefit from knowing in advance these places get incredibly crowded, just incase you didnt bring a buggy for the older tot I'd be gutted if I turned up to a show without a buggy, and with a toddler because there are just SO many people. Hope that helps


i#'m not that bad in person am i gan1


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> speaking from experience?:lol2:


lol we do have some unusual conversation yes


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

She doesnt have much of a conversation with me though  lol


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> She doesnt have much of a conversation with me though  lol


in coming pm lovely


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

woo! i got a PM! from a sugarlump


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> woo! i got a PM! from a sugarlump


im a sugar lump?? <3


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol She loves me.. she really loves me.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> Lol She loves me.. she really loves me.


 
i do after that comment never been called a sugar lump before


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Haha  sugarlump


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I will see who I see on Sunday... OH is sociable so look for the long haired american lurking around any social areas that might also sell alcohol or food (if there's a cafe/bar around) with the fat welsh chick.

I am leaving now, we are doing a long delivery run from wales across to the east coast, then hoping to also take in some reptile shops in essex today, then staying overnight to be there early tomorrow.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Trice said:


> i#'m not that bad in person am i gan1


No chick course not, but I was cringing a bit at some of the other posts !! _Hopefully_ we'll have a nice civilised beer like always, everyones clothes will stay ON and we can all part at the end of the day having never seen one another in the buff!!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha
so you are going kelly?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

gan1 said:


> No chick course not, but I was cringing a bit at some of the other posts !! _Hopefully_ we'll have a nice civilised beer like always, everyones clothes will stay ON and we can all part at the end of the day having never seen one another in the buff!!!!


You're no fun!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> You're no fun!


AGREED


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

if i can find the bloody thing i will have a t shirt with Wohic on (naff yeh, but i have afew people to meet up with so it makes sense)


but here is me..looking grumpy (i HATE my photo being taken)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

You look like you'll hurt someone if they say hello!

Smile dammit!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> AGREED


Maybe if we get her good 'n' drunk she'll change her mind?:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Fangio said:


> You look like you'll hurt someone if they say hello!
> 
> Smile dammit!:lol2:


:rotfl:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> ive seen you in viking.. im certain of that now.
> 
> ok if i was going... id now doubt be hot and bothered just liek last year.. so ...
> 
> ...


Haha looking good in the 2nd pic mate! thats pretty scary! i look like thta when im hungover!! I think ive seen you in vikings too tho! 

and Trese, yep that was definatly you i saw that time!!


ps im not actually 16 i just look really young in all the pics of me i can find!! Im nearly 21! honest!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Fangio said:


> You're no fun!


Hey, I've met plenty of forum folks at these meets and shows, and I've seen a few naked ones in photos on here too, lol. Just saying its not my bag, I've been astonished more than once to open a thread containing naked forum people pics, then have met the same folks in person later and havent been able to get the nakedness out my head whilst trying to hold a normal conversation, its really weird..... I'd like to not do that tomorrow, lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> Haha looking good in the 2nd pic mate! thats pretty scary! i look like thta when im hungover!! I think ive seen you in vikings too tho!
> 
> and Trese, yep that was definatly you i saw that time!!
> 
> ...


oh ok cool, yeh.. ur in liek your 2nd year of uni arent yuh?
gROOVY, Have fun at the show everyone.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

ill be in my 3rd year next week lol, but am doing a 4yr masters course so wont finish for another year after that!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Hey, I've met plenty of forum folks at these meets and shows, and I've seen a few naked ones in photos on here too, lol. Just saying its not my bag, I've been astonished more than once to open a thread containing naked forum people pics, then have met the same folks in person later and havent been able to get the nakedness out my head whilst trying to hold a normal conversation, its really weird..... I'd like to not do that tomorrow, lol


Doesnt that mean your checking out the 'perve thread' then?
And as such you know what to expect and shouldnt be shocked or surprised. Especially if your looking again after the first time! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Tops said:


> Doesnt that mean your checking out the 'perve thread' then?


that thread has had no flesh in for about 2 months


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Tops said:


> Doesnt that mean your checking out the 'perve thread' then?
> And as such you know what to expect and shouldnt be shocked or surprised. Especially if your looking again after the first time! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


As it goes... yes and no...... the 18 plus section was created I think partly because people were flashing on the off topic threads, which is all good except for the ones ya really DONT want to see, like your mates or someone you didnt expect it from.......... I dont dislike naked people, I just find it hard to talk to them in person once I have witnessed their nakedness, lol. Its nauseating


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Hey, I've met plenty of forum folks at these meets and shows, and I've seen a few naked ones in photos on here too, lol. Just saying its not my bag, I've been astonished more than once to open a thread containing naked forum people pics, then have met the same folks in person later and havent been able to get the nakedness out my head whilst trying to hold a normal conversation, its really weird..... I'd like to not do that tomorrow, lol


:lol2:

You walked past me on the way out of BRAS

I was walking in and noticed Mark as he went past (didn't twig until he was out the door) but hadn't seen Liz so thought you were her. After seeing pics of everyone I saw it was you

Now I know what you look like I promise to stalk/meet you fully clothed


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Andy, Karl, Greg tearing up basildon!! and fangio tagging along :|
gonna be wicked :razz:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Fangio said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You walked past me on the way out of BRAS
> 
> ...


lol ok deal


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

gan1 said:


> Hey, I've met plenty of forum folks at these meets and shows, and I've seen a few naked ones in photos on here too, lol. Just saying its not my bag, I've been astonished more than once to open a thread containing naked forum people pics, then have met the same folks in person later and havent been able to get the nakedness out my head whilst trying to hold a normal conversation, its really weird..... I'd like to not do that tomorrow, lol


 
I know what you mean Kelly, i had to meet some of these people at the last show, and all i could think of was ive seen you naked, ive seen you naked.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

ok this is Mark and I sorry I am not very easy on the eyes.. but will be with a very pretty gan1 ... lol




Liz


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> Fangio, Karl, Greg tearing up basildon!! and Andy trying to tag along :|


QFT!:no1:

*FIXED*


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> ok this is Mark and I sorry I am not very easy on the eyes.. but will be with a very pretty gan1 ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna hate me but Mark kinda looks a bit like Robert Englund in that pic!!!! He didn't when I met him though so it's all good


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Fangio said:


> QFT!:no1:
> 
> *FIXED*


:no1::no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> QFT!:no1:
> 
> *FIXED*


Now that is the correct way! 
Oh by the way my exhaust is no longer falling off. but i cant be bothered to take off the crappy rear splitter thats falling off so im leaving it on


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Now I know what you look like I promise to stalk/meet you fully clothed


Thank God!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Thank God!


Hey your the one posting semi-clothed pics not me!!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

gan1 said:


> No chick course not, but I was cringing a bit at some of the other posts !! _Hopefully_ we'll have a nice civilised beer like always, everyones clothes will stay ON and we can all part at the end of the day having never seen one another in the buff!!!!


well.. I might get the train, dont know yet. Lol  But i'll say hi anyway



Fangio said:


> You look like you'll hurt someone if they say hello!
> 
> Smile dammit!:lol2:


Lmao! You didn't look happy in that pic julia


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Hey your the one posting semi-clothed pics not me!!!


Yeah. But this semi-clothed pics only showed my shoulders Lol. 
 it was a headshot pic


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

This is us.... do come and say hello, i know were pretty new to the forum but we are selling leopard geckos.










Pete & Sarah


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i will come and say hello!!! and maybe buy some off you hehe looking for two females for my mate


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok so i am a moody mare.........thats probably the second ever photo of me thats gone public :lol2:

cameras hate me and i hate them


----------

